# Ways with asparagus..



## Kayelle (Mar 11, 2020)

Asparagus is just about my favorite green vegetable. Most often I  roast it with olive oil and seasonings on a sheet pan. Delicious.
We all know about blanching vegetables in boiling water for a short  period, and finishing in an ice bath. It's a guessing game at best, with  varied results. 
However, today I learned a new method (for me) how to "cook" it perfectly crisp tender for salads or additions to recipes. 

This method is fool proof for one bunch of spring asparagus, "cooked" to crisp tender, with no guessing and no effort.

*Snap off the  woody end pieces, and lay the well salted asparagus in a shallow pan. 
Pour  boiling water over them enough to cover, and use plastic wrap to cover  the pan. Let them sit in the boiling water till just warm to the touch. Cut them (or not) into pieces as required.*

They will be perfectly crisp tender for any application, such as salads or classic Risotto for example.


Do you have a favorite way with this wonderful spring veggie?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks, Kayelle.

Sounds simple enough I'll give it a try!

I grew up with asparagus cut into chunks and cooked in as little water as possible.  At the end of the cooking time whole milk, a knob of butter and black pepper were added. It was served in soup plates as a meal with bread and butter.

If you have a few crisp-tender spears of asparagus leftover add them to the filling of a grilled cheese sandwich with a slice or two of crisp bacon.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 11, 2020)

Does anyone peel the woody stems?  I have been cutting them off, but next time I will try to peel them. Loose less of this precious gift.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 11, 2020)

I like your ideas *Bea* and *RB.* 

Sometimes I peel the ends like you do RB, especially if they are fat instead of slender.


I'd guess everyone knows by now that it's not necessary to snap all of them individually. Just snap one, and use it to measure where to cut the rest of the bunch. 

Thank you Rachel Ray.


----------



## dcSaute (Mar 11, 2020)

steamed is my fav.  pretty foolproof - trim - stack up in steamer or lotus insert - 12 minutes, all done.


for firmer 'tips' etc to be used in other dishes, 10 minutes.


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 11, 2020)

Occasionally Ill peel the lower part of the stem, but I must have a heavy hand, cause when I do it, half of them break a the tougher junction anyway 

Ive tried peeling them laying down on the cutting board , but it hurts my back ( sorry, bad joke)

Anyway, I just eyeball it, cut it where I think it needs to be cut and thats it,

Il do anything from steam to quick boil, roast, grill ...


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm not that big a fan of asparagus, but DH likes it so I make it sometimes. I usually roast it as you do, finishing it with lemon juice or balsamic. When I want to add it as an ingredient, I steam it in the microwave for a minute to 90 seconds till it's as tender as I want.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 11, 2020)

I have a tart recipe with gruyere and asparagus - just love it - don't make it often but love it!  Also a spring vegie and goat cheese tart, yummy.

Some mornings while poaching my egg(s) I'll stick one or two spears into the water .  Place them on the toast before the egg goes on top. 

I always use a large frying/saute pan to boil them.  Shallow water boils faster, easier to test so as not to over cook.  Depending on thickness but generally takes around 5 min.

Sheet pan roasting is also a favourite.  

Asparagus - one of my top veggies - too bad I suffer the consequences in the arthritic joints after but...  suffer I do!


----------



## GA Home Cook (Mar 12, 2020)

Roasted in oven and covered with Parm cheese


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 12, 2020)

My favorite way to cook them is to grill them.  I toss them in olive oil, salt and pepper.  Then just a minute or two to get grill marks.  Very good.
We love asparagus. But like GG, many folks do not like them. I was a little surprised.

Oh....I saw a recipe in the Costco Connection called asparagus fries.  Basically lightly breaded and roasted in a hot oven.  They looked really good.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 12, 2020)

I think asparagus is okay. DH really dislikes it. So, I don't buy them. I haven't cooked them in decades.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 12, 2020)

We like thin asparagus. But if they are thick I sometimes peel ends. Snap ends and rinse. Place in a Pyrex glass rectangle dish, cover with microwave cover. NO WATER they have enough moisture from the rinse. Steam for about 7 minutes till crisp tender. Serve

 

_If_ there is any leftover add to an egg scramble.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 12, 2020)

Roll_Bones said:


> We love asparagus. But like GG, many folks do not like them. I was a little surprised.


To me, they have a slightly bitter flavor that I don't enjoy. DH loves bitter flavors - IPAs and gin & tonic. Me, I like pink wine and a good Cosmo [emoji38]


----------



## 4food (Mar 12, 2020)

I love asparagus and have so many in my garden. I only plant what is expensive, so asparagus is part of it. It is considered a weed, and comes back every year, for about 20 years. It can be cooked and eaten so many ways. If you are lucky, they will come again in the fall and taste much better then (KY).


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 13, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> To me, they have a *slightly bitter flavor* that I don't enjoy. DH loves bitter flavors -* IPAs *and gin & tonic. Me, I like pink wine and a good Cosmo [emoji38]



You are correct *GG*, they DO have a slightly bitter flavour in their skins. But I not enough to deter me!  I've also found the older the asparagus the more it becomes pronounced.  If you ever get the chance to try fresh picked, straight from the ground, you might notice it's less. 

Question:-  I've read that the thickness of asparagus is indicative of the age.  Thicker older plant, skinny = new shoot.  Then why is the small asparagus patch growing on the edge of one of my paddocks so skinny?  Been there since I moved here in 2006.

Question:- what's an IPA?


----------



## dcSaute (Mar 13, 2020)

skinny spears are indicative of
- a young patch, takes 3-4 year to establish
- inadequate nutrition, they are heavy feeders
- exhausted crowns, as the season goes on the spears get thinner


----------



## taxlady (Mar 13, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> You are correct *GG*, they DO have a slightly bitter flavour in their skins. But I not enough to deter me!  I've also found the older the asparagus the more it becomes pronounced.  If you ever get the chance to try fresh picked, straight from the ground, you might notice it's less.
> 
> Question:-  I've read that the thickness of asparagus is indicative of the age.  Thicker older plant, skinny = new shoot.  Then why is the small asparagus patch growing on the edge of one of my paddocks so skinny?  Been there since I moved here in 2006.
> 
> *Question:- what's an IPA?*



IPA = India Pale Ale

I always assumed that younger meant the age of the sprout, not the plant. But, I have no experience with growing or harvesting them.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 13, 2020)

Thanks taxy.  

There is an asparagus farm just north-east of Montebello.  When we passed by in the spring we could go in a buy.  Later in the year you would see their fields gone to seed.  Looked like fairy's had magically created green clouds to hide their forests. 

Don't go that route anymore - should make an effort this spring.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 13, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> You are correct *GG*, they DO have a slightly bitter flavour in their skins. But I not enough to deter me!  I've also found the older the asparagus the more it becomes pronounced.  If you ever get the chance to try fresh picked, straight from the ground, you might notice it's less.
> 
> Question:-  I've read that the thickness of asparagus is indicative of the age.  Thicker older plant, skinny = new shoot.  Then why is the small asparagus patch growing on the edge of one of my paddocks so skinny?  Been there since I moved here in 2006.
> 
> Question:- what's an IPA?


I did have that opportunity once. When I was in culinary school, one of my instructors had planted a garden on the grounds, including asparagus. He was trying to get a garden club going. I tasted a young sprout and it was definitely more grassy and sweet than older, thicker spears.

IPA is DH's favorite craft beer. It's really bitter. I can't drink it.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 13, 2020)

I wonder if there are different strains , there must be.  The asparagus we used to get at this farm in the early spring when they would first open would be a good size. Not overly thick and not skinny, but just the way I like them.  So I'm inclined to go with dcSaute's explanation.  Age of the plant and nutrition.  

Might try dumping a bit of fertilizer on the paddock one.


----------



## cookieee (Mar 13, 2020)

This  is for ASPARAGUS lovers!!!!!!!

Just received my April issue of Food Network Mag.

Inside, they have an article on Asparagus with 18 NEW RECIPES. 

Don't know if they are posted on their site yet, but I figured it might be worth a look for those that don't have or won't buy the mag.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 13, 2020)

Thanks for all the feedback folks!


The darlings were $1.00 lb at the store today!!!


I'm going to be doing this yummy sounding dish very soon, probably in my handy dandy individual casseroles. 

Creamy Chicken & Asparagus Casserole | Cozy Country Living


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 13, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for all the feedback folks!
> 
> 
> The darlings were $1.00 lb at the store today!!!
> ...



Oh My GOSH!!!
*K-L*, can I come eat at your house? 
There's no way on EARTH DH would eat that, but I on the other hand, could very possibly devour that entire Casserole!  

Here's a new favorite way to cook Asparagus in our house … 



Oven-Roasted with a HERD of fresh chopped Garlic, Olive Oil and S&P


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 14, 2020)

I feel like Queen Ditto recently.  K-L you'd better triple/quadruple the recipe for when K-girl and I arrive!

Just so happens I have a chicken breast I never got around to ocoking last night.  I also have some individual little cast iron pans...  so thanks for that idea too!


----------



## bbqcoder (Mar 14, 2020)

I grow asparagus. Have two patches of purple ones and 1 green. The word is that you should dig up your crowns in the spring and divide them every few years for best yields. I plan to do some this spring.


----------



## RCJoe (Mar 14, 2020)

Where I live, in the heart f Appalachia, asparagus is quite seasonal.  Only a few times of the year do I see it in stores here.  Food Desert for sure.

I generally bend mine until they break off and steam the tips.  If I've prepared meat I may roll the asparagus in the fats and broil it for a bit and serve the spears over the meat.

In my area Kroger is the dominate chain now that "Big Bear" went out of business.  The nice big one is near the most affluent suburb and we call it the 
"Gucci Kroger".  The one out in the farmland is of course, "The farmers Kroger". In town in the less affluent area....."the Po'folks Kroger.  So if I were really wanting asparagus, I'd call the Gucci first and get ready to drive 12 miles out there. 

As for bitterness of asparagus,  I've read where some people have or are missing a "gene" that makes certain vegetables bitter to them.  I remember when President Bush (the father) banned Broccoli from Air Force One.  He claimed it was bitter to him and he wouldn't serve anything like that to any guest or dignitaries that he wouldn't eat.  But those who find Broccoli to be bitter often find asparagus to be bitter too.  Ironically there are some people who embrace things which taste bitter.  Of the 5 taste, bitter is said to be the least preferred taste from what I've read and studied.  It must have a cult following.  Budweiser beer has been quite successful and that owes much to it's bitterness. (according to one Budweiser brewery employee I spoke with)

I grew up with canned asparagus that was prepared in a cream sauce and served over toast.  That was after dad had eaten up all of the dried beef and we were down to asparagus.


----------



## 4food (Mar 14, 2020)

bbqcoder said:


> I grow asparagus. Have two patches of purple ones and 1 green. The word is that you should dig up your crowns in the spring and divide them every few years for best yields. I plan to do some this spring.


Thanks for the reminder. I have been complacent about a few of my plants (about 15 plants), and some are getting really large. I will have to divide a couple of crowns very shortly.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 14, 2020)

RCJoe said:


> As for bitterness of asparagus,  I've read where some people have or are missing a "gene" that makes certain vegetables bitter to them.  I remember when President Bush (the father) banned Broccoli from Air Force One.  He claimed it was bitter to him and he wouldn't serve anything like that to any guest or dignitaries that he wouldn't eat.  But those who find Broccoli to be bitter often find asparagus to be bitter too.  Ironically there are some people who embrace things which taste bitter.  Of the 5 taste, bitter is said to be the least preferred taste from what I've read and studied.  It must have a cult following.  Budweiser beer has been quite successful and that owes much to it's bitterness. (according to one Budweiser brewery employee I spoke with)


I think you may be confusing the dislike of cilantro for a genetic reason (which is true - makes it taste soapy) with the perception of bitterness. Humans have evolved to have a sensitivity to bitterness because frequently, food that has gone bad has a bitter flavor. Like any other human sense, sensitivity varies. I read years ago that salt reduces the perception of bitterness. It works to a point for me, but I still can't enjoy an IPA [emoji38]


----------



## taxlady (Mar 14, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> I think you may be confusing the dislike of cilantro for a genetic reason (which is true - makes it taste soapy) with the perception of bitterness. Humans have evolved to have a sensitivity to bitterness because frequently, food that has gone bad has a bitter flavor. Like any other human sense, sensitivity varies. I read years ago that salt reduces the perception of bitterness. It works to a point for me, but I still can't enjoy an IPA [emoji38]



Bitter is associated with a number of toxins found in plants.

I dislike bitter. I don't like dark roast coffee or dark chocolate. But weirdly, I don't notice bitter in broccoli or in asparagus, well, I don't really remember, because I eat asparagus so seldom. I do notice bitter in things that other people don't notice it in. 

Cold also mitigates bitter to some extent.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 14, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> I'm going to be doing this yummy sounding dish very soon, probably in my handy dandy individual casseroles.
> 
> Creamy Chicken & Asparagus Casserole | Cozy Country Living



Just waiting for them to come out of the oven...  

thanks for the suggestion - both the recipe and doing them individual.  I toned it down to 3 dishes, poached a chicken breast, divided the asparagus (some for this and some for the gallette). 

Waiting - waiting...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 14, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> Just waiting for them to come out of the oven...
> 
> thanks for the suggestion - both the recipe and doing them individual.  I toned it down to 3 dishes, poached a chicken breast, divided the asparagus (some for this and some for the gallette).
> 
> Waiting - waiting...



That looks outstanding *dragn*!!! 
One for you
One for me
One for *Kayelle* 
Perfect!


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 14, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> Just waiting for them to come out of the oven...
> 
> thanks for the suggestion - both the recipe and doing them individual.  I toned it down to 3 dishes, poached a chicken breast, divided the asparagus (some for this and some for the gallette).
> 
> Waiting - waiting...




They look terrific Dragn...I can hardly wait to hear what you think of that recipe after you enjoy it.
I'm roasting a standing chicken tonight, and will use some of it with that recipe tomorrow. It sure sounds like a good one.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 14, 2020)

*Oh oh...*

Well,  was waaaay too salty.  Edible mind you, but not company.  

They suggest to salt the asparagus when first put in the dish. 

Sauce:
 because I was in a hurry and happen to have a can of creme of chicken soup on hand, I used it.  I have used this brand before when making casserole type dishes but perhaps the quantities just did not suit the recipe.  My emphatic suggestion is to make/use homemade. 

When I look back I realize it was just waiting to happen.  There is a lot of salt in the concentrated soup, there is salt in the boxed stove top stuffing, then there is salt in the parm.  

So not a_ howling_ success but not to worry - I will eat your shares to protect you 

The concept is wonderful and I will make it again.  It is certainly not a quickie meal if you make soup and stuffing from scratch.   Unless, of course, you already have them on hand.  ... and that requires fore-planning which is never my strong suit.

Good part is the asparagus was nicely cooked, the quantity for a single serving was about right.  Especially if served with a good salad.  Six servings down to 3 small or 2 large was good. I divided all the ingredients directly in half other than I had 1 large chicken breast.

So the quantity balance was good.  Proportionate division of asparagus/chicken/sauce/stuffing/cheese  I thought was excellent.

Ahhh well, can't win'em all


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 14, 2020)

These are all good things to know *dragn*! 
I was thinking of making up this recipe and dividing it up
into those aluminum pans of single-serve aka "DH won't eat this" meals for MOI!


----------



## RCJoe (Mar 14, 2020)

@GG,

Yes,  I've heard of those who don't care for what they describe as the soapy flavor that they detect in cilantro.  I don't know if they have issues with ground coriander as a spice or not.

Personally I don't have any problems with any of those things.  I guess I'm fortunate not to have problems with peanuts, or gluten etc.  

The only thing I have a reaction to is flax seed/oil.  I discovered that by accident.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 14, 2020)

I don't know about the soapy taste in cilantro, but I detest it. Maybe I have the gene and just describe it differently. The leaves are very different from the seeds. I really like coriander seeds.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 15, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> Well,  was waaaay too salty.  Edible mind you, but not company.
> 
> They suggest to salt the asparagus when first put in the dish.
> 
> ...




Thanks so much for the advice dragn...I made notes on my hard copy for tomorrow. I'll be making the soup concentrate from scratch, per her recipe as it only calls for 1tsp. of salt. I often make my own cream soup concentrate as I agree the cans all have way too much salt.


----------



## Rascal (Mar 16, 2020)

I must make another quiche, with asparagus of course. I love it.

Russ


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 16, 2020)

I got a pound of Fresh Asparagus just before all the madness started



Chicken & Asparagus Stir Fry 
over steamed White Rice


----------



## Termy (Aug 10, 2021)

I don't steam, I fry. 

Butter and a bit of garlic. 

It has to be high enough temperature to fry the skins of the stalks. I mean REALLY. When do it you can cut it or bite it more easily, and might even get a fork through it. (to cut, you know what I  mean)

There are also plenty of people who fry Brussels sprouts, They swear by it. 

T


----------



## Bitser (Aug 10, 2021)

In Northern Utah, asparagus was common along irrigation canals and ditches, late spring and early summer.  Good excuse for a bike ride.


----------

